# Converted vintage Cannondale to electric



## shark413 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been wanting an ebike for a while now because I am getting older and live in a really hilly area and needed a little help on some of the climbs. I wanted a full suspension bike but they are so expensive. Then I realized I have a vintage Cannondale Super V that I could convert. I ordered the Bafang 750 watt conversion kit and installed it. The bike is so much fun now and works great. I did have to upgrade the brakes from 160mm rotors to 180mm because the bike is much heavier now at around 50 pounds but with the motor assist I don't feel the extra weight at all (except when I am lifting up onto the bike rack).









I had two frames to choose from, a medium and large. I went with the larger.









Motor installed, I had to install the battery on the down tube because it wouldn't fit anywhere else.









Finished project.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## shark413 (Aug 20, 2012)

OldMike said:


> Looks great!


Thanks, I think it came out ok for a 20+ year old bike.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Nice conversion.


----------



## shark413 (Aug 20, 2012)

fos'l said:


> Nice conversion.


Thanks. It rode nice prior to the conversion to electric as a Freeride bike. Now at over 50lbs I am still getting use to how the handling has changed. Obviously much heavier overall with a definite front bias.


----------

